
Gear – An iOS Browser can inspect elements, debug and pick color on mobile - anglon
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gear-browser/id1458962238?ls=1&mt=8
======
anglon
Gear is a powerful web browser lets you enjoy the simple, fast, secure, well-
designed and exclusive browsing experience.

It included the best dark mode, full-screen, ads blocker, elements inspector ,
color picker, markdown/JSON viewer, web console.

